# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  حذاري من النصب بإسم إتصالات المغرب

## GRISSO

حذاري من النصب بإسم إتصالات المغرب
إذا أتتك مكالمة تخبرك أنك فزت بمبلغ مليون سنتيم وتطلب منك النصابة شراء ثلات تعبئات 50درهم وإمدادها بالأرقام لترسل لك كود إستلام المال فأنت تم النصب عليك
الرقم هو 0615284920

----------


## علي موهبي

زمان الفثنة ، والسرقة المعلنة

----------

